# Looking for input/opinions



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I intend on taking the girls to Canada this summer to show. Lucy would be shone in Utility. We have been going to class and teaching/training the exercises that are different than here in the US - Seek back, Moving Stand and Articles. 
The question I am wrestling with is she has not been in the ring since finishing her UDX in Feb 2009. I was considering entering a couple of local trials here just to get her in "ring" mode. But I would not be able to do the CKC exercises so would I actually be doing more harm than good?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Hank -- if a dog has a UDX I think she knows ALL about what the ring is. I doubt she needs any ring time at all. Ring time also equals time to practice no corrections for infractions and no great rewards for a job well done. IOW - ring = less feedback. Why practice that? Just work at home and in class run throughs and take her in, I bet she would do better than if you entered trials ahead of time. JMO


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito thinks Oriana needs to come stay here while you are gone....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*OH NO you don't!

She will be with us entered in Novice class. Nice try though Barb. 


*


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Hi Hank -- if a dog has a UDX I think she knows ALL about what the ring is. I doubt she needs any ring time at all. Ring time also equals time to practice no corrections for infractions and no great rewards for a job well done. IOW - ring = less feedback. Why practice that? Just work at home and in class run throughs and take her in, I bet she would do better than if you entered trials ahead of time. JMO



Yeah that is kind of what I was also thinking Anney. By the way are you able to come with "The Boys"?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't type that. Tito did.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I didn't type that. Tito did.



In that case maybe I should have not spayed her! :doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

These days, Tito doesn't seem to care if they're spayed or not. Heck, he doesn't care if they're female or not....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> These days, Tito doesn't seem to care if they're spayed or not. Heck, he doesn't care if they're female or not....



:--appalled:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hank, I am in the planning stages, and my oh sh!t lets pay down that credit card bill before I spend more mode! LOL
But I'm trying to make it work


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey now! If we are shipping Oriana off anywhere, I think she should add San Diego and agility onto the itinerary!!!

To keep it on topic, good luck on your CKC shows! Looking forward to hearing about it!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good luck with those Canada shows! I am too chicken to mess with the Canadian UD... Shoot I just remembered... I don't even has his Open degree up there yet...
Anyhow.. Best of luck and let us know how you do..
Michelle


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Would it be possible to go to a fun match and ask the "judge" to call a Canadian utility routine?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Would it be possible to go to a fun match and ask the "judge" to call a Canadian utility routine?



Yes it is. We have been to a couple but although matches are great they are still much different than a trial - my own stress level is greatly different.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Where in Canada? Some parts are not far for me. Maybe I could come watch! I would love to meet some GRF people. 

Ann


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

We are going to the GRCC National Specialty July 14-17 in Stratford, Ont.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hhhmmmmm... 

Might be a little far, but it could be fun to go... 

Dumb question, do you have to be CKC registered? Or do they accept AKC. 

I have often thought it would be fun to do some Canadian trials. I would LOVE an agility trial to be included in the Royal Winter Fair in Toronto, and I would love to go! I love that show. Always wanted to show my horse there. I loved horse showing in Canada, it was a definitely different feeling/atmosphere. 

Ann


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You can apply for an *E*vent* R*egistration *N*umber (*ERN*).
Go to the CKC website ( http://www.ckc.ca/en/ ). Click on "Club Services" Then Click on "Forms On Line"
Click on Event Registration Number (under Shows and Trials - #5)
I faxed mine to them and I received it a little over two weeks later.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay Hank -- this CKC registration stuff is maddening -- so it says you must fill out an ERN "within 30 days" of the event you wish to enter -- does that mean BEFORE 30 days out? (Call me stupid but they repeated this several times and I started to think it means the opposite...that you have to get the number 30 to 1 day before the event and no sooner.) Or does that mean if you show first without registering you can apply for an ERN within 30 days AFTER to make them count?
I need to email you. I can't figure this stuff out 
What is the deal with the $9 listing fees or whatever on the entries?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Okay Hank -- this CKC registration stuff is maddening -- so it says you must fill out an ERN "within 30 days" of the event you wish to enter -- does that mean BEFORE 30 days out? (Call me stupid but they repeated this several times and I started to think it means the opposite...that you have to get the number 30 to 1 day before the event and no sooner.) Or does that mean if you show first without registering you can apply for an ERN within 30 days AFTER to make them count?
> I need to email you. I can't figure this stuff out
> What is the deal with the $9 listing fees or whatever on the entries?


Take a DEEP breathe, Anney.
It means you can show and if you qualify, get points, whatever, you have 30 days from that date to apply for the ERN and still reap those points/Qs. But you can do it ahead of time and then not worry about it. The ERN is good for the life of the dog. 
I still get confused with the listing fees. But if memory is correct you have to pay these if at the time you enter you do not have a ERN or CKC registration number.
I have and will use The Entry Line (https://www.entryline.com/ ) adds a couple of bucks but makes it much simpler for me.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Hank, thanks for the tips!
What hotel are you staying at?
I know you and Linda and the rest of the crowd planned way in advance but I just couldn't get into it....two months out is kinda "way in advance" for me


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am staying at the Festival Inn (host hotel). I finally got around to applying for my passport. Will have it by mid June so I am good to go. All I am waiting for is for Entry Line to start accepting entries.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I have a passport so that's good to go. I've been looking at hotels and have found some reasonable ones within 30 miles or so of the show (I don't mind driving). My friend from FL is probably going to come with me and I'll just have Fisher. This is definitely a shoestring budget affair though LOL


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Care to share the names of these motels? I am always looking for a bargain.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Stratford is a wonderful little town. My daughter and I drive 7 hours to go there every year for their theatre festival. If you like live theatre, check out the Stratford Festival website. It is also an awesome walking town, with a lovely river bisecting the town with a pathway along both sides. Unfortunately the show site at the Festival inn is quite a ways away from the main part of the town. Have fun and enjoy the town.

PS there are OODLES of Bed and Breakfast establishments there too, but I doubt that they would accept dogs.


----------

